# GFI outlet limitations?



## DonJones (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if a GFI protected outlet can be fed with a switched power source, like a timer controlled one -- either directly through the timer itself or through a timer controlled relay?

Thanks and Good smoking.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2009)

of course it can be. its no different than a conventional outlet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

I use GFCI breakers and outlets and have never had a problem. I know I don't need both but I have been in the fight between Electric and water before and dont want a repeat


----------



## meds4me (Dec 12, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I use GFCI breakers and outlets and have never had a problem. I know I don't need both but I have been in the fight between Electric and water before and dont want a repeat



Thats the best reason  ! Safety is no joke  ~


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if a GFI protected outlet can be fed with a switched power source, like a timer controlled one -- either directly through the timer itself or through a timer controlled relay?
> 
> Thanks and Good smoking.



I'm confused--you're running a GFI outlet with a circuit that has a timer on it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey goddess I think he is wanting to put his timer in front of his GFCI outlet. You can do it with no worries. as long as you put all wires on the right legs in the timer control box. I would not use a plug-in timer for this


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey goddess I think he is wanting to put his timer in front of his GFCI outlet. You can do it with no worries. as long as you put all wires on the right legs in the timer control box. I would not use a plug-in timer for this



Why?  I would want the timer GFI protected, too.  The first outlet in my room is a GFI so all the outlets are protected.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why?  I would want the timer GFI protected, too.  The first outlet in my room is a GFI so all the outlets are protected.



This is the best way . The real issue is keeping youre amp load within the spec's. I always add 10% as a safety margin for start ups etc. for the "total circuit".


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

What I was wondering about was using the GFI as the first outlet after the timer controlled relay.  I had one laying around and thought about changing it out with the first outlet downstream from the relay in the controller I'm building.

Then I got to thinking about just switching it and the present wall outlet so everything including the plug in timer was protected.

Ozzydude, when I shut the current of with the relay, won't that release the GFI outlet so that I would have to reset it every time the timer comes back on?

Good Smoking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

The GFCI should not have to be reset most timer break the "hot" and not the "common". 

The Main reason I like GFCI Breakers over GFI outlets is that even though the GFI outlet may trip there is Still Electricity at the outlet back side. The GFI when tripped only shuts off the outlet. Where as a GFCI breaker shuts off the Electricity to the whole area the problem acures in.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 13, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The GFCI should not have to be reset most timer break the "hot" and not the "common".
> 
> The Main reason I like GFCI Breakers over GFI outlets is that even though the GFI outlet may trip there is Still Electricity at the outlet back side. The GFI when tripped only shuts off the outlet. Where as a GFCI breaker shuts off the Electricity to the whole area the problem acures in.


:goodposting:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

Ozzy,

How long have you been using GFI breakers?  I was told years ago to use GFI outlets because the GFI  breakers were prone to false tripping, but that was nearly 20 years ago.  I can see where having the whole circuit go dead would be safer for someone who forgot or didn't know to go trip the breaker before messing with the circuit(s).

If you use a GFI breaker in front of a GFI outlet, and the problem is in something plugged into the  outlet, which trips first, the breaker or the outlet?  In other words does using both help in isolating the source of the trouble?

Thanks for the information.

Good smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 13, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Ozzy,
> 
> How long have you been using GFI breakers? I was told years ago to use GFI outlets because the GFI breakers were prone to false tripping, but that was nearly 20 years ago. I can see where having the whole circuit go dead would be safer for someone who forgot or didn't know to go trip the breaker before messing with the circuit(s).
> 
> ...


 
*this is because there ment to power low watt and amp items such as electric razors and hair dryers .. bathroom items......*
*..... when you start to use things that are not designed for that purpose they come to more or a threat then a "saftey measure.."  if the GFI trips when you plug something into it to much for the breaker... over load....*
*just my thoughts...*
*LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

The GFI outlet should trip first. I just use the GFCI breakers any more, because I like the idea of no electric in the area til I find the Problem. The problem with GFCI use to be that older house use 2 wire without a ground. With newer homes and updated wiring they have 2wire with ground to most areas.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 13, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The GFI outlet should trip first. I just use the GFCI breakers any more, because I like the idea of no electric in the area til I find the Problem. The problem with GFCI use to be that older house use 2 wire without a ground. With newer homes and updated wiring they have 2wire with ground to most areas.


 
*i like that "most areas".... lol my brother bought a house... and by god... musta went to the dump for supplies.... lol... *

*we all should have a power or breaker box to run our rooms.. where we can shut the power off.. in the middle.. that will take the propper amp and wattage..... in most acases it can be done we just dont.. like instead of power bars... and what not...*
*LH
thats a good point ozzy... in the older homes they will have the 2 wire old waxy shet.... that does not take the heat or the amps/watts we need to run most of our rooms... so the fires wont start at the breaker box. but in the walls  where we have no control or the up grade hasnt bin made...*


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

Lefthand,

I used to have that problem too -- about GFI outlets tripping when you plugged something in without any ground problems.  /then an electrician told me  to use 20 amp GFI outlets on 15 amp circuits because the 15 amp breaker will still protect the circuit from overloads without the GFI tripping and the GFI will still trip with a ground problem.

I don't know if that is kosher or not, but he was a licensed electrician who said it would pass code.  *Do not replace a 15 amp breaker with a 20 amp breaker though because then the wire may seriously over heat before it trips the breaker and cause a fire.  ALWAYS PROTECT THE CIRCUIT WITH THE PROPER SIZE BREAKER OT MATCH SMALLEST WIRE SIZE IN THE CIRCUIT.*

Good smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *this is because there ment to power low watt and amp items such as electric razors and hair dryers .. bathroom items......*
> *..... when you start to use things that are not designed for that purpose they come to more or a threat then a "saftey measure.."  if the GFI trips when you plug something into it to much for the breaker... over load....*
> *just my thoughts...*
> *LH*



Actually, this is not true.  Most of the appliances that we use in the bathroom and kitchen have very high wattages.

Coffee pot (10 cup) 1200; Coffee pot (4 cup) 650; Toaster 800-1500; Cappuccino Maker 1250; Microwave (600 to 1000 W cooking power) 1100-2000W;  Waffle iron 1200; Hot plate 1200; Space Heater 1000-1500; Frying pan 1200; Iron 1000; Toaster Oven 1200; Blow dryer 900-1500.


----------

